# Penni- Bred- Due ???? - *New Pics - 2/28*



## Merogsrha (Feb 3, 2013)

Hello Everyone! I just posted my two new rescues on the main LB board, but wanted to start one for my assumingly bred mare here also, to have everyone's expertise! Here is what I know about her:

She is black/bay

Likely a maiden- tiny non exhistent bag (very different from my other mare, who I know had two foals in the past)

Was running with a herd of studs and mares - who knows when/who did the breeding.

3 possible sires: The chestnut stud in the picture below, a black and white paint, or a silver dapple

And thats about it..

And here are a not-to-great front and rear pic I took of her yesterday. Will try to get more pics in a week or so to see any changes




Also included a picture of the stud that was in with her and the other filly when we picked them up.

View attachment 14963

View attachment 14964

View attachment 14962

ETA: Mare is DEFINETLY pregnant. This evening while doing chores, I took a minute to just stand and watch her belly as she was hanging out. I could see a bit of movement, so I decided to feel. And I FELT the baby move. Unsure if this gives any seasoned foalers a better guess on how far along she may be? Being a likely maiden, I know she won't neccessarily follow all the rules LoL.

Any ideas on how far along she may be, with what little info I have on her?


----------



## countrymini (Feb 3, 2013)

Aw they are gorgeous! I always look at photos from over there, the other side of the world, and am always envious of the beautiful scenic snow and how cute the minis look in it, but realised its probably an absolute pain the backside for you guys!


----------



## Merogsrha (Feb 3, 2013)

Thankya! I, too, love the snow. Dont necessarily like driving in it, but love the photo ops! These guys were a little snowy from their trailer ride in these pics - I didnt think to dust 'em off - these were the just off the trailer pics LoL


----------



## Merogsrha (Feb 3, 2013)

And thats why I decided to post her here! My untrained eye didn't even think "lop sided baby belly", though as soon as I read your post, and looked at the pic again, my first thought was AWWWWWWWWWWW! So thankful to have an expert (in my eyes anyways!) or two here to spot things like this!

Would you dare have a rough idea at how far along she is - or maybe its easier to say how close to foaling she is? This will be my first first-hand experience with a mare and foaling. I am looking into getting a camera here soon to have, even if I am only able to have it for personal use - although getting her online would be awesome!)

ETA: Figured I may as well add a quick couple of questions-which I'm sure you've all been asked 1000000% times  Am I correct in assuming it is safe to deworm her with Invermectin at this stage? Farrier vist for all is scheduled in two weeks (soonest farrier can get here- I just had him out for Cookie about 2 weeks ago - and Im 60 mi one way, and his only client in this area)

And, I am currently feeding Miniature Horse & Pony Feed (Purina) and decent plain grass hay. Along with free choice H20 and mineral salt block. Is this sufficient for the mare in foal? She does not feel super skinny (not as bad as Cookie), but I am sure will benefit from proper feeding! (as will the stud - who has a BIGGER belly than the mare, not even kidding!) and Cookie who is still trying to gain weight. I can't wait for spring to be here so they can shed and I can tell what they REALLY LOOK like, rather than going by feel alone 

and ETA again since I forgot the original question I meant to ask in the first place- can I change the title of this thread from "likely bred" to "Bred, Due- ???" or does a Moderator have to?


----------



## chandab (Feb 3, 2013)

> and ETA again since I forgot the original question I meant to ask in the first place- can I change the title of this thread from "likely bred" to "Bred, Due- ???" or does a Moderator have to?


Go to your original post, click on edit, then click on full editor, and you should be able to fix the title.


----------



## Merogsrha (Feb 3, 2013)

Thankya! I thought I tried that once before and couldn't; but maybe I am thinking of a totally different horse-y forum board


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 4, 2013)

What a cute little girl! And yes, just as Diane said, that first picture was the give away!! So now we need more pics taken from down at her level - get down on your knees so we get a side on pic from her level and maybe one from directly behind her if she doesnt mind?

Oh and welcome to the Nutty Nursery - we are here to help these mares get their babies safely delivered, so feel free to ask any questions, there is no such thing as a silly question here on this forum.


----------



## Merogsrha (Feb 4, 2013)

Glad you ladies (and any gents!) could spot that right away for me



I will get side on and rear pic on her level within next day or so as soon as I can. I do not have any extra hands to help, so Ill do my best



I really need to get a rough idea of how far off she may be from foaling. My set up at this particular second is NOT ideal for a mare to be foaling. Working on getting something better in the works ASAP - just be nice to have a rough idea of how much time I may have


----------



## Merogsrha (Feb 5, 2013)

Going to try and get more pictures tonight of the little lady - Not sure how I will fair, but will do my best! Will also try and get an udder and 'back there' pic to use as comparison as time goes on


----------



## Merogsrha (Feb 6, 2013)

I was able to take a couple of quick pictures last night before I did chores.

I know she (and the stud) need farrier work done ASAP - trying to get my guy to come a couple of weeks early as he isn't scheduled to be back in the area until the first weekend in march. I'd really prefer to get these guys' feet done before then!

Couple of quick questions for everyone:

Is worming with Invermectin (sp?) OK at this stage in pregnancy? And also, is there a recommended worming schedule that differs fromt he normal, for a mare in this stage of pregnancy and worming history (which is NONE as far as I can tell!)

**ETA: By reading another post in this forum, I understand it is OK to work her with invermectin (sp?) now and after foaling, so I will go ahead and do this mare, the stud, and Cookie (YES, I am still trying to come up with fitting names for the two newbies



)

What is the MINIMUM size stall I should be getting ready for this girl? She is Small, not teeny tiny, but a bit smaller than Cookie. I am assuming 8X8 would be the absolute Min.; but I am looking into at least 10 X 10, and larger if it is space/financially possible.

Temperature concerns - I am in FAR Northern NY, where our temps have been well below zero (-30 before wind chill some nights) lately, and looks like its to be expected more in the next few weeks. I'd like to start getting together a basic kit for foaling time - especially incase it happens to be on one of the FRIGID nights - What do you recommend? I know some obvious ones, but it helps to hear it from people with much more experience!

Any other new-to-foals tips?

OK onto pics:


----------



## Merogsrha (Feb 6, 2013)

No udder/back there pics- I am trying to gain her trust without scaring her, so I didnt quiet catch her. As soon as I can get the stall and run for her built or catch her without too much issue, Ill get those!


----------



## Merogsrha (Feb 6, 2013)

Anyone have a better idea, with new pics, on how far off she may be from foaling?


----------



## Merogsrha (Feb 7, 2013)

Anyone??? I got the pics I was asked to post, and have asked questions, but have not gotten any more replies?? I know people have seen the new pics... about 70 new views since I added them, but not a single reply


----------



## Eagle (Feb 7, 2013)

I agree with Diane, she looks great with a lovely healthy coat, I too would say she is awhile off foaling so that gives you time to build the nursery and hopefully the weather will warm up. I would go with a min of 8x8, my stall partitions can be removed so I open up 2 stalls into 1 when the girls are foaling and this gives them plenty of room. I am in Northern Italy where the winters are very hard so I always have foal rugs and a heat lamp ready. (I would only suggest a heat lamp if you have the stable on cam as Fire really worries me.) Us oldies here are also very fussy about having deep straw beds for foaling out as this is not only much warmer the straw doesn't stick to the foals umbilical stump. Anna is the bed making pro, ask her to post one of her foaling stalls and you will see what 5 star treatment her girls get.


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 8, 2013)

LOL!! You lot seem to have a fixation about my bedding (or rather my horse's bedding!!) This 'bedding' addiction of mine stems from the year 1960 when I went to work/train at one of the, then, leading equitation centres in the UK (I had had my own horses for several years before this and worked my way through my Pony Club exams etc) 60 odd horses (full sized of course) at this place, all 'posh' liveries, competition horses, dressage horses plus several working towards going to the Olympic Games. Then there were also around 25 'school' horses for us training minions to ride. We each had the responsibility for 5 of these fully stabled horses, plus we were expected to take on one or two more each day as the various trainees had their day off per week. We worked a 12 hour day (6am to 6pm) 6 days a week (Monday was my day off), plus 4 evenings as the school horses were also used for evening lessons for clients. That said, the school horses were really well treated - no horse allowed to give more than two lessons per day and one evening lesson per week, and if the two lessons were close together, they were not allowed to 'follow on', the horse had to have at least two hours back in it's stable to relax/munch on its hay between lessons. Very strict place as far a welfare was concerned!!

Anyhow to the bedding! Back then here in the UK we used to have what was known as threshed wheat straw - long full length straw like that that came from the old fashioned threshing machines, not the short chopped up stuff we get these days from the modern machines! These bales were huge, needed two people to carry them and they were done up/tied with wire not string. Each one was about the equivilant of 5 of our normal sized 'today' bales. We had to pile this straw into the stables (all stables were 15x15' in size), packing it down hard to the floor and piling it in until the horse was standing on at least 6 to 8 inches of packed down bedding - that is on top of not 'sinking' in with straw fluffed round his feet - then the same thing was done round the edges/walls of the stable on top of the bedding already down, building up well packed down big banks exactly to the height of 2' 6", slightly sloped back to the wall at the top. The straw bed went right to the door, but we were also taught how to plait a line of straw across the doorway to hold the bedding back when the door was opened or the horse stepped out. When a horse left its stable someone rushed over to tidy and reset the bed and to sweep any stray bits of straw back in from the yard - no tiny bits of straw or hay ever allowed to be seen on the yards! - so horses always returned to clean tidy stables after their lessons/exercise. Daily mucking out was a nightmare I can tell you, but it was easier with the long straw, plus the depth of the bedding worked a bit like shavngs and all the wet went through away from the surface and 'sat' in a neat circle underneath. When the weather was dry we were allowed to tie the horses up outside their stables with their haynets while we mucked out, but any wet or cold weather meant that we had to manage with the horse in situ. But all mucking out was done and the yards perfectly cleaned by 7.30am when we then had half an hour to gobble down our breakfast before the general work for the day began.

This was also where I learned the 'dropping' rule that I continue today - one pile of droppings in a stable is allowed providing you are busy elsewhere, two piles are extremely bad as this means that you havent seen/checked on the horse for a couple of hours and it could have become cast/got colic etc., and three piles meant you were asked to pack your bags and leave!! After hearing rumours that people had indeed been chucked off the yard for three piles, one became very careful to watch the horses in your care for piles of droppings! In fact it was the only place that I have ever visited where you could walk round the yards at anytime in the day and RARELY find a pile of droppings in a stable - just clean fresh tidy beds. The first thing I look for when going round any yards is how many piles of dropping are to be found in their stables - old habits die hard LOL!!

For the year that I was training at this place I had the pleasure of taking care of three of their Lippizana stallions amongst the other horses I looked after. In spite of being white, I very rarely had to 'wash' any stable stains from their coats thanks to the depth/amount of bedding supplied. I sure missed those lovely boys when I had passed my final exams and my time came to leave, so much so in fact that for the following year I travelled back every three weeks to have a private dressage lesson with the owner/chief instructor and actually got to ride my boys (they were only used for special private advanced lessons as they were classically trained)

Oh - and we had to PAY to be allowed to work at this place!!!





Oooops - sorry for the long post - got carried away as the memories came flooding back!


----------



## Eagle (Feb 8, 2013)

Wonderful Anna, what a wonderful experience, thanks for sharing with us. I just love your stories



The only time I didn't bed down on straw was for Britt last year as she was 6 weeks early and I wasn't prepared (already having family probs at the time) It was a total nightmare on shavings and wow you should have seen the state of my house! I was running in and out to fill Merlin's hot water bottles and wash out his milk bottles, after 2 days I had more shavings in the house than in the stable



No wonder hubby run off









good riddens cos horsey houses rock!!!!!


----------



## Merogsrha (Feb 8, 2013)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Sorry, my computer (which I leave on constantly) was brought down by someone hitting an electric pole, so I had to do some maintenance last night when I got home on some corrupted files and I couldn't seem to get to all the threads here. So happy it's working well now.
> 
> The pictures are so nice. She looks very good -- and it looks like baby is still making her tummy a bit lop-sided, which says baby isn't in the "go" position yet. And these mares can get VERY W-I-D-E even a month before birthing, so I think you've got time.
> 
> ...


It's Ok Diane, I was a little excited to hear more information, and maybe being a little impatient  Glad you computer is back up and running with no more issues - Got to love technology 

Glad you believe I have some more time to go- I was really hoping I had at least a couple more weeks to get everything prepared. Funds should be available early in the week to get a mini-nursery done up for this little girl (who STILL needs a name! I am hoping to come up with the perfect one once I can spend some one-on-one time with her



) . It looks like I will be able to go 8X8 with a 16X8 attached run for now. Once spring comes full force I will be getting a larger pasture fenced in for everyone. Great to hear I should be OK with the 8X8 stall for a mare her size. I definetly won't go any smaller. I am actually using another forum members plans for her run-ins (posted elsewhere)

No udder change last I was able to check (a few days), and today she is still able to pull her tail away for the most part, and the quick look I got at the end showed no apparent relaxing of the exit point 

Well HELLO fellow NYer! I am born and raised about 60 miles North of Lake Placid- in a small town outside of Malone. I currently live even more north, about 5 miles from the Canadian Border in a small town of Constable. Glad you are familiar with our normal winter temps up here- we have had just that low the last few weeks





Thanks again for all of the advice and information! I will keep getting updated pics to show everyone so we can try and keep tabs on when the time is drawing near , especially since this is my first time with ANY foaling experience


----------



## Merogsrha (Feb 8, 2013)

Thank you Ladies for your replies! I have a wave of relief knowing I have at least a couple more weeks to prepare for her foaling! Will have a heat lamp available, but only use when I am home and awake to keep an eye out for emergencies. Now to find a small supply of straw to use when the time comes!

Thank you Anna for your bedding story- 5 Star Treatment is an understatement!




This photo was taken yesterday afternoon- though it showed her belly good


----------



## Eagle (Feb 8, 2013)

Oh wow I love that "fluffy bunny" look


----------



## Merogsrha (Feb 8, 2013)

Me too



And the sides of her belly just happened to line up with the wood to give a crisper outine hehe. She is def. fluffy- which is a good thing cause we are in the middle of a blizzard right now!


----------



## Never2Mini (Feb 8, 2013)

Just wanted to say what a sweet looking little mare you have ! Sorry I am of no help with your questions as I am new to foaling as well but you got good advice already.


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 8, 2013)

That is such a beautiful picture plus it is just perfect of her tummy.





I agree with the others in that I'm sure you have a little while to go yet - just keep an eye on her udder for any development/changes to give you some idea of her progress.

LOL!! Renee - that's why I hate shavngs (although I have used them at times when necessary), they get absolutely everywhere, in your boots, attached to your clothes, stuck to any horse rugs used, tangled in manes and tails, they waft about in the wind and huddle in the corners of the yard, you cant even brush them up with a broom without them floating off as you try to sweep or filling up the broom head so that they can deposit themselves elsewhere as you carry the broom back to it's 'storage' place!! UGH!!


----------



## countrymini (Feb 8, 2013)

Looks like you've been rubbing her tummy with balloons and all the hair is full of static


----------



## Merogsrha (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks everyone! I really think under her scared exterier, is a sweet loving little mare - she just has those 'kind' eyes. For not recieving very good care the last 6+ months, I am surprised her and the stud arent in worse condition! Glad that despite all that, every still seems to think she looks healthy



Makes me feel a little better!

And LOL countrymini- I swear no balloons were used in the making of the photo  It sure does look it though!!


----------



## Merogsrha (Feb 9, 2013)

That is so cool to meet someone on these forums who knows what I mean when I say NORTHERN NY  I have been through Potsdam a good many times as well





I couldnt hack it in Florida- the humidity would LITERALLY kill me. Our summers up here in NY are bad enough! I try to avoid outdoors during the summer once temps start climbing over 70 degrees LOL.

Good news is I have a camera system ready to be installed as soon as I get my nursery area set up. Not sure if it'll make it onto Mare Stare or online, but we shall see



Right now I have it rigged up in my run-in shelter, trying to get the angle/signal figured out





Got a quick feel at the gal's udder last night, and I didn't feel much of a change, though maybe it was a little more 'flabby' feeling - Ill try and get a better feel tonight


----------



## Merogsrha (Feb 15, 2013)

Sorry for the delay in updates



Been busy busy!

Got the new stall built (not finished yet, but good enough for her to go in) so she can be away from the other horses, and monitored on my camera. Love being able to see her, so I can start seeing what is her "normal".

Been seeing lots of butt scratching, and itching. She lays down several times a day. Still no udder as far as I can see, but then again, I have not been able to TOUCH her down there. Tail still has some strength to it, so she hasnt gotten real loose.

Also took some pictures this AM of the little girl for y'all. And a quick note, YES I know she needs the farrier out to see her (and the stud), but I am trying to get her to the point to where I can at least catch and touch her before we have to lassoo her to get it done. I prefer to try and keep things as little stress as possible for her.


----------



## Merogsrha (Feb 15, 2013)

Don't mind the background noise  Had the TV going so I didnt have to listen to dead quiet. These videos were taken this morning between 9:30am and 10ish am. I figured they would give everyone a view into her routine



I will try and get these videos more often. I know they are not the greatest, but its better than nothin I suppose





http://youtu.be/PKSSt4GpEXU  (Sleeping. She started out sternum, then relaxed a bit more, then layed out flat for some good rest



)

http://youtu.be/75z3RQiP2_g  (Just as she was getting up.)

http://youtu.be/_0EkQL5g5xM  (And this was after she had been up and got a quick bite to eat and drink)


----------



## Never2Mini (Feb 15, 2013)

Darn the video's didn't work for me said error. Your little mare reminds me of my mare Ida.


----------



## Eagle (Feb 15, 2013)

not working for me either


----------



## Merogsrha (Feb 15, 2013)

Hmm let me try something different





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PKSSt4GpEXU

does this one work?


----------



## Merogsrha (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## chandab (Feb 15, 2013)

We must use N way too much. While mine still works, the lettering has rubbed off the key.


----------



## Merogsrha (Feb 15, 2013)

Yep, I think I was copying the wrong URL to share the videos





Don't ya love it when you get a whole reply written out, only to discover something major was amiss? Gotta love technology! And I agree, we use the letter N way too much LOL!

Cant wait to see your reply


----------



## Merogsrha (Feb 15, 2013)

Same here- no wireless.. and it never fails, every time I need to unplug something, it seems my tower is buried LoL


----------



## Merogsrha (Feb 15, 2013)

Sounds just like me LOL!

So, did the pictures of video give any further indication on time frame? I cannot see any udder development, but then again, she is VERY hairy under there, so I am not holding much hope on sight being a good indicator until she is FULL LoL.

She had a few up and down sleep moments this AM (two different occasions, opposite sides, for about an hour.) Lots of butt rubbing and belly itching. An occasional tail swish and belly kick. Other than that, not much to report... wishing she would mellow out a bit so I can get my hands on her


----------



## chandab (Feb 15, 2013)

The keyboard on this Dell has been pretty good, its a couple years old or more and just a couple letters rubbed off. My previous computer, it crashed and burned, I went through I think 3 keyboards in the 3 or so years I had it, might have been longer, I can't remember.


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 16, 2013)

LOL!! You made me have a good look at my keyboard - I have 'half' E, O, A and yes, N, but also have a corner off the M and the H???? Never realised I used M and H to that degree?

Thanks for re-posting the videos, but I dont think they can show us anything better than your normally posted pictures - nice to see her relaxing for a snooze though. How much hay do you give her to munch on while she is in over night?

And another question (sorry!) - Have just read back through from page one and you say about her run in when talking about stall size. Am I correct in assuming that this will be for the first few days after she foals - you are not restricting her to this space yet are you? The more exercise that a mare can take during the day on the run up to foaling the better - a lot of folks with relatively small areas or with mares who tend to stand around a lot, will take them for 'walkies' several times a day to make sure they are getting plenty of out and about time. (this also lets them find areas of grass for their girls to graze on when grass is not available/lacking on their home properties). Hope you didn't mind me asking, just not sure about your personal set up for your furkids.


----------



## Merogsrha (Feb 16, 2013)

hehe, I didn't think they would show too much more, except a few different angles that most of ya are familiar with (from viewing the online cams  )

Hay is unlimited. I throw a good 3-4 flakes in, and she always has a tiny bit left over in the AM. Mini horse & pony feed 2X day.

At this particular moment, yes she is confined to the stall seen (8X8'). I am in the process of getting a small paddock put up for her, but weather had not been building friendly



I cannot catch (or even touch) her in this stall, let alone bringing her for a walk. Both her and the stud came from a not so great place, and apparently have not had much handling. If I try to reach to touch her, I instantly get the spin around with the feet ready to, or already flying; or she charges me with her ears flat as they can go. Through quick NO's or AH AH's, and just quiet patience, I am hoping to earn her trust before she foals. So far, I have yet to find a treat she likes (nope, not even apples or carrots), so that part of the 'training' has been a little difficult lol.

No worries about asking me question's- I ask everyone here questions also


----------



## chandab (Feb 16, 2013)

Merogsrha said:


> So far, I have yet to find a treat she likes (nope, not even apples or carrots), so that part of the 'training' has been a little difficult lol.


I don't know if you have TSC (Tractor Supply) near you, or not; but their Dumor treats are a huge hit with all our horses (they are kind of clover-shaped and somewhat easily broken into 3 smaller pieces; they come in a couple different flavors). http://tsc.tractorsupply.com/search#w=%22dumor%20horse%20treats%22&asug= Should be the page at TSC showing all three flavors of the treats. Mine also like MannaPro treats, I get the bite size ones:

http://www.horse.com/item/manna-pro-bite-size-nuggets-5lb/SLT207167/ I think I've tried all the flavors, all are liked about the same; these are their favorites, but they'll eat them.

Last year, when Baybe neared the end of her pregnancy, she decided she didn't like the Dumor treats any mroe, but went gaga for ApplezzNOats: http://www.horse.com/item/applezz-n-oats/SLT203910/ [After she lost her foal, she didn't want them any more and went back to the Dumor treats.



] There are others I've fed, but these are the most common. [Also tried one made my the company that makes one of my feeds, they like those somewhat.]

and if you already use hay pellets in their diet, they are fine treats.


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 16, 2013)

What a wonderful story Diane! I, too, had one like that, but unfortunately, unlike your lady, mine never improved. I 'adoped' her when she was 12 and I thought she was just wild and unhandled, but she had been completely traumatised by someone. She had a 4 month old foal at foot and that was a real nervous little filly, due mostly to her dam's 'outlook' on life. Poor Fey was just beyond help, absolutely terrified of anyone, particularly men, and anyone that she caught sight of carrying a pitchfork/broom/etc had her climbing the walls or running for the far corner of the field, bless her. I just let her run out with my other girls and the stallion chosen at the time. She produced quite a lot of gorgeous foals for me over the years - left her to naturally 'take' or not rather than separate her from her friends. A month before foaling all the mares came in at nights and Fey came to - just following along in the first place, then as the years passed, leading the way each evening up to the foaling barn and putting herself into her own specially reserved stable.

But Fey had one very important redeeming 'feature' - inspite of all her past traumas and unlike your mare, she had absolutely no vices. No matter how frightened she was she never kicked out or bit or even laid her ears back - which made it all the more impossible to guess what had happened to her in the past! Eventually she would take polos as a treat from my outstretched hand but that was the closest i ever got to her. But after several years of simply leaving her alone, she did start to 'trust' me no to try to touch her, and would let me sit in the corner of her large stable at foaling time, quietly waiting for her to deliver, plus letting me help with the actual foaling just to make sure all was well. I would literally get the bag off the foal, dip the cord, check the sex and leave the stable. She was such a brilliant Momma there was never need to do more. When she was in, to keep her stable free of droppings (you know what I'm like concerning droppings left in stables LOL!!) I used to crawl around quietly on my hands and knees picking them up - she just used to walk around in front of me to keep out of the way. When she had foals with her this cleaning up of droppings used to amuse the foals and they were soon following me around to see what I was up to, this of course allowed me to slowly start foal scratches and from then on we never had trouble with nervous foals, although their dam never changed. Sadly one year Fey foaled soon after teatime and I was not ready for it. I found the foal an hour later still in the bag. I sat down one side of the little filly and Fey stood the other side with her nose just touching the body. She looked at me and I swear I could see tears in her eyes. I burst into tears for this very special mare and her lost baby and cursed myself for not being there to help. It took 10 days of me carrying the little filly to the field each day and back to the stable each night until, finally, one morning I watched as I shut the field gate and saw Fey give her little daughter a sweet brush of her lips before walking away to join the other mares. That evening she came in with the others without a back ward glance at her baby.

When Fey reached her 24th year it became obvious that she was nearing the end of her time, the 'spark' had gone and she started losing weight. This posed me quite a problem as I was not going to let her final moments be traumatic ones for her. Eventually I found a licenced marksman who was used on the big estates to cull the old deer, and, bless him, he came and followed my orders exactly - I hid him in a thick prickly hedge, completely out of sight. Then I called all my girls up the field and spread out lots of piles of hay, one for each mare. When they were all relaxed and 'grazing' quietly, he fired one clean shot and Fey was gone. She never saw him nor caught sght of his nasty 'stick like' object. I did so want to go over to her and to give her a stroke to say goodbye, but I just couldn't do what, in death, she would not have wanted me to ever do in life - I had to preserve her wishes.

I still have her last daughter Freya and we hope to breed from her one day. My black pinto mare Prue is a g/daughter which makes little Shiva, born last year, Fey's first g/g/daughter. I have had many many horses through my hands over many many years, but the unusual and very special relationship that I had with Fey was one that I felt blessed to have experienced. She will never be forgotten.

Ooooop's - done it again!! Diane, you really must stop telling tales that set my memories flowing!!


----------



## lexischase (Feb 16, 2013)

Oh my goodness Anna! That story just gave me the chills all over my entire body! I had tears start before I was halfway through reading about precious Fey. Now that is a beautiful story, and I bet the memories of her are so very special. Do you have any photos of her? Or of her foals that you mentioned?


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 17, 2013)

Yes I can do you some pics - but please remember they are just quick snapshots and not 'pretty' posed pics!!

Fey and with her 2nd to last foal (colt)





After 4 years of no foals, at the age of 24 she suddenly decided to become pregnant and gave us Freya, which I think hastened Fey's demise. We waited until Freya was 4 months old before letting Fey go and a month later Freya travelled with our other mares and foals on the long journey here to Wales. Pics are of Freya at 2 days - 3 years (she's 7 this year)






More pics next post.


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 17, 2013)

One of Fey's g/sons Charlie Brown.




Then Prue a g/daughter and one of Prue's daughter Shiva (taken yesterday and Fey's first g/g/child)





That's all I have or can find for now! Somewhere I have a lovely close up of Fey's head - maybe I'll find it sometime!


----------



## Eagle (Feb 17, 2013)

Anna you made me cry




such a sad but wonderful story, she was so lucky to have found you.

Diane you bringing your mare round like that is just such a joy to read, what a shame she lost her first babies but we all know that sometimes these things are just meant to be.


----------



## lexischase (Feb 17, 2013)

The photos are so special, and I love the natural shots. Has Freya ever had a foal?


----------



## Merogsrha (Feb 21, 2013)

Wow, Diane and Anna- Thank you for the WONDERFUL stories!! I think this mare (whom I am test running the name "Penni" with  ) will come around - every day I am able to move a little easier around her, and touch her with less and less spook. We still have a ways to go, but I don't think she would have EVER let me near her in a loose pasture. She has been handled before- but apparently not much. Likely hauled in for a hasty hoof trimming, and turned back out with the herd. I am hoping to be able to at least get the lead rope on her by the time the farrier comes next weekend.

I feel bad that I do not have proper time for a real thorough reply, but wanted to get some new (albet not great) pictures from this evening's chore time.


----------



## Merogsrha (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks Diane



And I can say I have had NO part in that coat except for her basic feed and worming. I have yet to put a brush to her - not because I have wanted to of coarse



I too can't wait until she sheds out - I've never seen a horse her color with the darker stripe down the back- I am sure it is just something with the hair, but I am anxious to see the true color beneath all that hair- AND what she is hiding in that belly!!! I wish there was some breeding information available on her to give me some sort of idea - I am not a patient person who likes suprises LOL!


----------



## Merogsrha (Feb 21, 2013)

Thank you





I was looking more closely at the pictures, and it does look like she may have the black legs of a bay- When she first got here, I was thinking she was a sun faded black, but after looking closer, I am thinking she may in fact be a dark bay (which happens to be my fav color  )

I have absolutely no history on her



Not even a barn name. No idea on age (guessing young). Not registered as far as I will ever know. Her, and 12 other mares/fillies, and 3 studs were living together on a "hobby farm". I don't even know which of the three studs may be the sire to her foal. There is the Chestnut stud I rescued with her,pic included here,(who was in the same pasture for the last two months - but who knows what the arrangements were when their owner was alive), a silver dapple stud, and a black and white paint. They have oviously had hoof care in the past (though she is def. overdue - owner died around Nov, so probably been at least that long), but does not look like much else was ever done with them. Farrier will be here the weekend of March 3rd to trim the three I've got. I am hoping to be able to at least pet and catch her by then so it is less stressful for her - but if not, they will have to be done anyway - they are pretty long, though no near as bad as some I've seen.

And thats about as much as I know about her



No records were found, or at least shared with myself or anyone, and by the looks of the place, I highly doubt registration was of high importance. I do have the owners name & address if that will allow you to do any type of searches, but that is the only information I have linked to her


----------



## Merogsrha (Feb 21, 2013)

Well I can't wait to tell her you said so  I have lots of quiet, calm chats with her while I'm cleaning her stall and feeding her- just getting her used to my voice.

I cannot see any obvious udder changes (mind you, I am unable to get real close, or feel at the moment), and her tail does have some resistence in it. Last two nights I have seen lots of butt rubbing, and occasional tail swishing, and walking around with her tail slightly elevated. Tonight I've seen her turn to look at her belly a couple of times. I am sure she isn't "real" close... But I think I am going to make myself loose lots sleep over this girl


----------



## Merogsrha (Feb 21, 2013)

It is fun to watch! I am so much more at ease having her on camera! If not, I'd REALLY be on pins and needles! I already told my boss not to expect me to work the day/night baby arrives - I need to make sure all is well, especially if she doesn't last until kind of warmer weather!

I too am excited about the Daddy guessing game



If I had to pick a favorite, I'd have to say the chestnut stud I got with her, but the paint would be cool if he threw some color, and same with the grey - but all I want is a healthy, easy foaling for Mom and Baby





I'm attaching the only pictures I have of the two other possible sires- both are crappy, quickly taken cell phone pics; and then one of the stud who is here with me now (with his big ole "preggo" belly too LOL)

Black and White Paint (he was really small, def. shorter than the mare) 


Silver Stud (appeared young, but was very aggressive by what the caretaker said) 


And then my chrome-y chestnut


----------



## lexischase (Feb 21, 2013)

I just love the chestnut! He is very handsome



Whats his name??


----------



## Merogsrha (Feb 21, 2013)

Thankyou, I think so too



I've been calling him Buddy, as in "Hey Buddy, you ready for your dinner" type LoL. I am thinking that is going to stick as his name, since he is a little Buddy


----------



## countrymini (Feb 22, 2013)

She (Penni?) is just gorgeous. I love those dark bays as well! As for potential daddies, I'm a bit divided by the three of them haha. My problem is that I love pintos, silvers do it for me and Buddy is the cutest chestnut. Is he sabino colouring?


----------



## Merogsrha (Feb 22, 2013)

I have no idea on Buddy's coloring - here are two pictures of some white spots he has on his body for anyone who knows more about colors/patterns than I


----------



## Eagle (Feb 22, 2013)

I am totally hoping for a Buddy baby cos he is the cutest and I love his rich colour. I am not going to say anything else as Diane is the Spotty Dotty Lady


----------



## chandab (Feb 22, 2013)

She looks like she could be similar in color to my stallion.

Here's Topper, Jan 2012 (so similar time of year for coat condition and coloring):




And, then summer 2011 (all cleaned up for pics for perm papers):




Summer 2012 (natural, no clean up):




He had a slightly mousier coloring in the pics the seller sent me, but he was probably clipped for those pics, I haven't clipped him, as he's shed out so nicely in the summer.

Guess I can attach on of those too:




Oops, sorry to take so much room on your thread, but the coloring looks so similar to me.

And, I really like your little red head, Buddy sounds like a fine name for him.


----------



## paintponylvr (Feb 22, 2013)

~~Ooooop's - done it again!! Diane, you really must stop telling tales that set my memories flowing!!~~

AHHH - but that's a memory worth sharing w/ everyone and forever!!!


----------



## paintponylvr (Feb 22, 2013)

I can't decide which of the boys I like better!

Soooo I guess I'll just have to go with your own "Buddy" for now and we'll see what she has. She's a very pretty mare!


----------



## Merogsrha (Feb 23, 2013)

Eagle- I guess I am totally rooting for Buddy too  I know his personality, and he is just the cutest thing



I love his rich chestnut color as well!

Chanda- your boy is gorgeous!!! I agree, my Penni does look very similiar in color to him! And yep, Buddy seems to have stuck with him; as Penni has with my little girl here



Which reminds me, I can now update the title with her new official name!

Paula - Thank you



I am very excited to see the baby! Color/Pattern is so totally in the air, depending on who the daddy is- this is WORSE than waiting for christmas LOL!

And now, for tonights UPDATE!!! I *FINALLY* was able to get my hands on Penni, and get a good feel of her udder.. and .... NOTTA! Feels just like it did the day she arrived, so now change there. Tail IS a little looser, and she wasn't able to rip it out of my hands- all three times I checked. I have found she LOVES carrots, and a good scratching right above her tail (which is how I got the look and feel hehe). She even let me sneak my hand down between her cheeks for the udder check LoL. New pics again in a few days to check for changes. Maybe by then I can get a PICTURE of her udder/behind to have for the record!


----------



## chandab (Feb 23, 2013)

Merogsrha said:


> Chanda- your boy is gorgeous!!! I agree, my Penni does look very similiar in color to him! And yep, Buddy seems to have stuck with him;


Thank you.


----------



## Merogsrha (Feb 28, 2013)

Weekly Update on Penni




She is allowing me to scratch above her tailhead and between her cheeks while I am in the stall with her, so I am finally able to keep feel on her udder (not quite up to letting me take pics or look LOL) Udder is starting to get a slight "squishy" feeling, especially in the front. The back part hasn't started to change much.

Finally got a picture of her hoo-haa too for y'all to see  I'm not 100% sure, but I almost want to say it looks a little longer than it was two days ago; but I can't be for sure if it really is, or just my impatient wishful thinking  Tail is fairly loose for me to move around, though she does still have a little bit of muscle in it when she really wants to.

Pics will be edited in here in a few minutes - forgot to upload them from my camera before starting this thread


----------



## Merogsrha (Feb 28, 2013)

I am so excited after your confirmation that the changes I'm feeling are infact the beginning changes I should be feeling! Farrier is FINALLY coming tomorrow to get her poor feet tidied up a bit - I am sure that will help her feel a bit better (and Buddy too!)

Hopefully within another week of being able to get my hands on her (assuming tomorrow's farrier visit isn't too traumatic!) I'll be able to get an udder pic to start using for comparision as well!


----------



## sparklingjewelacres (Mar 1, 2013)

Love the long black tail. It is so thick. My Jewel broke her tail hairs almost all the way off.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 1, 2013)

Great pics



I don't see any wrinkles in her hooha so she is moving along wonderfully, she looks slab sided too


----------



## Merogsrha (Mar 1, 2013)

Here is a top/down look at her from behind - Eagle mentioned she was slab sided, which made me think of this picture.

Farrier was just here, and with only a little fuss, Penni (and Buddy) now have better looking feet! Farrier stated she didn't look bred, and called me crazy when I said I seen the baby move a few weeks ago lol. Said in all his years of breeding (riding horses) he has never seen a baby move.. Now, he is an old timer, set in his old timer ways LoL. Man I've known for years, so I know better than to argue with him  Its a loosing battle LOL! Anywho- onto the pic I mentioned








A question - She looks "sunken in" right in front of her hips in these pics - does that mean anything about her time of foaling, or could she be needing something more? I am having a hard time finding good quality hay here this time of year, but have her on 14% pellets (will grab the bag when I go back out to get more specs), not sure on how many pounds I am giving (Ive been giving two scoops with an old cup I had) , but I found my husbands fish weight tape, so should know at least what she has been getting here a little later today when I weight it with that





**ETA: Just want to state the picture is not taken from exactly centered behind her - I was standing just a bit to her right. She is still a bit jumpy, so I take the shots when I can get them without moving too much.


----------



## Merogsrha (Mar 1, 2013)

sparklingjewelacres said:


> Love the long black tail. It is so thick. My Jewel broke her tail hairs almost all the way off.


I love it too



I can't wait until she will let me brush her out the way I want to! She has been doing some butt rubbing, so I am sure it is only a matter of time before the hair at the top of her tail gets broken off


----------



## Eagle (Mar 1, 2013)

I have some video's of my foal's moving if you want to see, you could even show you "old timer" farrier LOL

We can't see a lot with a photo taken at this angle, it is better taken from behind but down on your knees.


----------



## Merogsrha (Mar 1, 2013)

LoL I KNOW I seen and felt the baby move, so I just let him do his rant 

I didnt think that angle showed much, which is why I didnt post it originally, but did just incase  Are the side and rear views the only ones generally used to see how they are progressing; like the ones I have posted? I know a front shot would be nice too, but have yet to have her stand still enough for that picture update


----------



## chandab (Mar 1, 2013)

You could show him these pics...

here's Tana June 23, 2012 mid-morning:




She doesn't look all that pregnant, and certainly not ready to foal.

And, here she is right after lunch:


----------



## sparklingjewelacres (Mar 1, 2013)

The only way I knew Jewel was prego was because I definitely saw movement. From what I have read from many sources.. the baby movement can easily be seen at about 8 months. So from that .. I guessed Jewel to be due at end of February or early March and .. well.. we are just about right on target for that. Your farrier is probably used to pasture horses that roam freely on the land so of course.. these old timers probably are not as in tune to seeing movement. How weird for him to state that in such an emphatic way. Howerver..in raising our Boer goats.. I rarely saw the babies move at all in the whole herd of Does.. and with our horse... It was very obvious movement.


----------



## countrymini (Mar 1, 2013)

I think that even tho farriers are around horses full time they are only experts in the feet department lol. My farrier quizzed me a few weeks ago about my mare because she still comes into season when there's a stallion around and said it must be a false pregnancy. I've googled it and found a lot of owners whose mares are just has desperate for a slap and tickle when pregnant haha.

Does anyone else think Penni has that triangle tail end look?

Chanda, did your lovely Tana have a full udder when you took the first picture and how wide was she looking from the back?


----------



## Merogsrha (Jan 19, 2014)

Sorry for my absence everyone!! Internet service got cut from the budget for a while :/ Between Kids, Critters, Work, and a Home, there was no time to get to the library (which is at least an hour with wait time!). A lot has went on since I last posted. Penni, the mare in question in this thread, went to live with a friend of mine when times got tough. To date (1/19/14), there has been NO foal from her. Her owner has not found the evidence of a miscarriage, and just had a blood test taken in the last few days to see "just for sure". It is mind boggling because I SWEAR I felt a movement against my hand those first few days after she arrived, like it was literally a foal nose, or knee, running along her side. Any thoughts? At this point, I am thinking no baby is going to be arriving; And the coworker who took the other mare from the same place has came to the same conclusion with her - no baby!


- Taken Oct 27 2013


- Taken Nov 1 2013


----------



##  (Jan 20, 2014)

When was she due?


----------



## Merogsrha (Jan 20, 2014)

I didn't have a clue. She was a rescued mini. Got her in the beginning of Feb 2013; she had been in a herd with a stud (multiple studs actually) and many mares up until she came here.


----------



##  (Jan 21, 2014)

So then at 'best' she would be a year long in mid-February.

Do you have a more recent picture than the Nov 1st one? Something that would show us what she's looking like now since the Nov 1 picture is already 2 months old?


----------



## cassie (Jan 21, 2014)

Just catching up on your thread, wow I can't believe she didn't have her foal.... Would love to see some pics of her from behind to see how her tummy is sitting. That first pic you put up definitely looked like a pregnant tummy pic but mares have certainly confused us before and will continue to do so I'm sure lol.


----------



## Merogsrha (Jan 22, 2014)

Unfortunetly, The Nov picture is the most recent picture her new owner has posted for me to see



There were a few other pictures from that same day; I will see if any of them are from a different angle, and post them if so.. Even though they are older, maybe some of the Aunties will have a guess; especially since I figured she would have had a foal a LONG time ago if she was going to! Not sure how long the blood test results take to come back that her new owner had pulled; hopefully soon!


----------



## Merogsrha (Jan 22, 2014)

Well, just got the blood test results.... NEGATIVE for pregnancy! Wowza, I told her new owner I am glad I never made a bet on her; cause I WOULD have lost that one for sure! I am just shocked that she wasn't pregnant considering the situation she came from!


----------

